# Giving It Up For Good



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, Monday, I drive my motorhome to an RV lot and put it on consignment. Bought it brand new, March of 09, and have used it 3 weekends. Between Jimmy's school schedules, the CRAZY winter, Camping World not doing the warranty work it was supposed to do (kept it THREE MONTHS and didn't do it), the EXTREME HEAT of this summer, the economy and some chronic health issues, I'm just throwing in the towel. 
Was going to put it on consignment where I bought it, but they tried to "low-ball" it, when I had already found out the wholesale price. So, I'm driving it a couple more hundred miles to a trusted dealer I've worked with, before, and whom I trust.
I really have enjoyed the friendships I've formed on here, and I'll probably pop in from time-to-time.
Darlene


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Darlene, I'm so sorry to hear that. I suppose that is something that will eventually happen to all of us, but I don't want that to happen anytime soon. I hope you get a good price for your MH and wish you well with everything else. There's no reason why you cannot pop in from time to time, so keep in touch!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

oh Darlene,
I'm so sorry to hear this news! But do hope you'll pop in often and add your southern charm to the site! Like Joe/GA said this day will probably come for all us! 
Take care of your self and don't be a stranger!
Ember


----------

